# @sandcelmuttcel is one of the most based users out here



## Bvnny. (Nov 21, 2021)

I think @sandcelmuttcel might be one of the only users of the forum that truly embraces mutt identity, together with me.

We're the kings of the new world, blacks or whites, asians or arabs, they're all gonna bow down to their mutt masters when the days come...


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

he hates himself for not being Northern European


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he hates himself for not being Northern European


keep spreading false rumors about me neanderthal lookin mf 😂😂😂




keep telling me in pms how you wish you were greek with med skin and how you hate your cumskin 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep spreading false rumors about me neanderthal lookin mf 😂😂😂
> View attachment 1412990
> 
> keep telling me in pms how you wish you were greek with med skin and how you hate your cumskin 😂😂😂😂


i dont really look like that

yes I said I would rather have tanned med skin cause I'm pale


----------



## Chadeep (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> i dont really look like that
> 
> yes I said I would rather have tanned med skin cause I'm pale


You said you Wanted to be a Dravidian. But would kill yourself if you weren't white & tall.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> i dont really look like that
> 
> yes I said I would rather have tanned med skin cause I'm pale


post your pics then LOL
i have seen you and you look exactly like this


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 21, 2021)

@kjsbdfiusdf


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> post your pics then LOL
> i have seen you and you look exactly like this


I sent you pics cause you were asking for advice from me I was trying to help you


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I sent you pics cause you were asking for advice from me I was trying to help you


that's true but i don't see how it's related.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> that's true but i don't see how it's related.


dont know why you are trying to berate my appearance I'm here cause Im an ugly incel I was you messaged me and I tried to help you out


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> dont know why you are trying to berate my appearance I'm here cause Im an ugly incel I was you messaged me and I tried to help you out


you are literally spreading false rumors about me and are obsessed about me for a month now
you are one of the biggest abused dogs here to be honest


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you are literally spreading false rumors about me and are obsessed about me for a month now
> you are one of the biggest abused dogs here to be honest
> View attachment 1412996


never have done that


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> never have done that


*you are a lying, abused, obsessed mentally ill dog that should be put down asap.*


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> *you are a lying, abused, obsessed mentally ill dog that should be put down asap.*


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


>


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> *you are a lying, abused, obsessed mentally ill dog that should be put down asap.*


You’re very greek looking and pale, you are white not a mutt


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> You said you Wanted to be a Dravidian. But would kill yourself if you weren't white & tall.


dravidians do well in the west

I would rather be a dravidian with robust bones


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> You’re very greek looking and pale, you are white not a mutt


greeks are mutt
and my features pass for arab


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> greeks are mutt
> and my features pass for arab


Greeks are greeks and no


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> You’re very greek looking and pale, you are white not a mutt


most greeks are tanned and have olive skin some are pretty dark


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Greeks are greeks and no


i have seen arab people with my features
greeks are mutt it's proven by genetics


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i have seen arab people with my features
> greeks are mutt it's proven by genetics


so you should be chad then cause you're mixed


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i have seen arab people with my features
> greeks are mutt it's proven by genetics


You look white
@LondonVillie and I are the smartest members here and decide who is white or not and you're white


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> You look white
> @LondonVillie and I are the smartest members here and decide who is white or not and you're white


don't care suck my dick


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> don't care suck my dick


you'd like that wouldn't you


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you'd like that wouldn't you


you should get banned degenerate faggot
stop trying to turn me gay


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you should get banned degenerate faggot
> stop trying to turn me gay


it's okay to be gay


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> You’re very greek looking and pale, you are white not a mutt


You were saying how you went to Greece and no one was white tho

Smh nordic supremacist gaslighter


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> don't care suck my dick


you obviously do


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> You look white
> @LondonVillie and I are the smartest members here and decide who is white or not and you're white


Why are you getting me involved in this? I’m nothing to do with this at all stop causing trouble


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> You were saying how you went to Greece and no one was white tho
> 
> Smh nordic supremacist gaslighter


 It was said in jest obviously


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> It was said in jest obviously


keep gaslighting faggot


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep gaslighting faggot


gaslighting cause you believe white is a positive


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep gaslighting faggot


Did you know that @lutte got rejected by a fat black escort in Brazil?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Did you know that @lutte got rejected by a fat black escort in Brazil?


fr?


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Did you know that @lutte got rejected by a fat black escort in Brazil?


You made that up


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> gaslighting cause you believe white is a positive


can't understand your gibberish


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep gaslighting faggot


I’m not


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> fr?


Yeah basically she said that he was too young and not her type I can show you the messages if he gives me permission 
Imagine being rejected by an Escort brutal


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> You made that up


Can I show the messages you sent me then?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> can't understand your gibberish


English isn't your first language


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yeah basically she said that he was too young and not her type I can show you the messages if he gives me permission
> Imagine being rejected by an Escort brutal


Stop making up lies raffy


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yeah basically she said that he was too young and not her type I can show you the messages if he gives me permission
> Imagine being rejected by an Escort brutal


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> fr?


no


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Stop making up lies raffy


So why did she not want to have sex with you then? I can show the messages you sent me in April bro


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Can I show the messages you sent me then?


You don’t have any of some supposed fat brazilian escort


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> English isn't your first language


just blame your incoherent sentence not making sense on others theory


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


>


I mean I have sex with black landwhales for free he was paying for and still got rejected
Imagine that actually paying to go all the way to Brazil


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> You don’t have any of some supposed fat brazilian escort


Yes I do you claim she was mixed when she is blacker than charcoal


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> just blame your incoherent sentence not making sense on others theory


you think being white is a positive you're a white supremacist


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes I do you claim she was mixed when she is blacker than charcoal


what's wrong with dark women


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you think being white is a positive you're a white supremacist


nope i don't.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> what's wrong with dark women


Nothing but he claims she was a light skinned Stacey


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Nothing but he claims she was a light skinned Stacey


so you're saying dark skin is unattractive


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> so you're saying dark skin is unattractive


No but I’m saying he was dishonest


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> You don’t have any of some supposed fat brazilian escort


brutal londonvillie troll pill

this is why you don’t talk to this gaslighting trolling rat


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 21, 2021)

Do you think Greeks can be good looking (both men and women) or do you think they’re subhumans ? @sandcelmuttcel


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> nope i don't.


you clearly do anyone can see it

you used to be an sfcel and you still are


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Do you think Greeks can be good looking (both men and women) or do you think they’re subhumans ? @sandcelmuttcel


they can be good looking of course.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Do you think Greeks can be good looking (both men and women) or do you think they’re subhumans ? @sandcelmuttcel


he thinks greek girls are subhuman he would only have sex with nordic stacey


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> brutal londonvillie troll pill
> 
> this is why you don’t talk to this gaslighting trolling rat


 So this was the girl that he messaged and then she said no thanks I’m blocked him problem?


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> brutal londonvillie troll pill
> 
> this is why you don’t talk to this gaslighting trolling rat


Raffy was supposedly sobbing begging in @gigi ’s pms for him not to doxx him when he accidentally sent him personal details


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you clearly do anyone can see it
> 
> you used to be an sfcel and you still are


proof
i was never sfcel
keep making up pathetic lies about me neanderthal 😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> No but I’m saying he was dishonest


you're implying that dark skin is less attractive


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> they can be good looking of course.


Didn’t you tell @MarkCorrigan med girls are subhuman pajeetas ? How’s that not self hatred and racism


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Raffy was supposedly sobbing begging in @gigi ’s pms for him not to doxx him when he accidentally sent him personal details


proof? You really think I’m going to link my bank account details on this website


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> proof
> i was never sfcel
> keep making up pathetic lies about me neanderthal 😂😂😂


you were that's why @sytyl doxxed you for being racist


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1413013
> So this was the girl that he messaged and then she said no thanks I’m blocked him problem?


I’ve seen that pic before but where did he get rejected


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Didn’t you tell @MarkCorrigan med girls are subhuman pajeetas ? How’s that not self hatred and racism


i was joking/exaggerating


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> I’ve seen that pic before but where did he get rejected


 You can ask him the details but she’s basically looking for a sugar daddy who is white and older than her I don’t know why he thought he could pass as 30 and Rich when he doesn’t even work


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Raffy was supposedly sobbing begging in @gigi ’s pms for him not to doxx him when he accidentally sent him personal details


brutal

he changed a lot ever since he “tried to rope” ngl

turned from victim to merciless gaslighting virgin hating sfcel bully who torments ethnics and incel virgins on here

it’s over.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> brutal
> 
> he changed a lot ever since he tried to rope ngl
> 
> ...


I never tried to rope that was a troll post but you know it is what it is
I literally had a sleep apnoea study test that was it


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Did you know that @lutte got rejected by a fat black escort in Brazil?


The reality of the gringocels that think they might slay by visiting Brazil


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I never tried to rope that was a troll post but you know it is what it is
> I literally had a sleep apnoea study test that was it


your style of trolling is ofd


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> The reality of the gringocels that think they might slay by visiting Brazil


Me and @Wallenberg Are the most intelligent users on the site and we believe that anyone can get


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I never tried to rope that was a troll post but you know it is what it is
> I literally had a sleep apnoea study test that was it


your style of trolling is odd


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1413013
> So this was the girl that he messaged and then she said no thanks I’m blocked him problem?


I messaged a prositute and she said she didn’t meet with guys her own age so where’s the problem? I’ve never been to brazil stop making up lies


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> your style of trolling is odd


You realise this is a troll website by the way? Most users here aren’t serious at all


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> I messaged a prositute and she said she didn’t meet with guys her own age so where’s the problem? I’ve never been to brazil stop making up lies


@Wallenberg can give you some tips
Kind of brutal getting rejected by a escort when you’re white and rich


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1413015
> You can ask him the details but she’s basically looking for a sugar daddy who is white and older than her I don’t know why he thought he could pass as 30 and Rich when he doesn’t even work


@Alexanderr @Gargantuan @Kingkellz @PapiMew @Tyronecell Please ban londonvillie for leaking pms thanks


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

reminder this is the projecting faggot calling me sfcel









@Shrek2OnDvD


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> @Alexanderr @Gargantuan @Kingkellz @PapiMew @Tyronecell Please ban londonvillie for leaking pms thanks


Oh okay so now you are a Stalinist
Anyone who would discuss with you need to be killed charming


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> @Alexanderr @Gargantuan @Kingkellz @PapiMew @Tyronecell Please ban londonvillie for leaking pms thanks


You also gave permission in the past 
can’t retract that Simon


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Me and @Wallenberg Are the most intelligent users on the site and we believe that anyone can get


Anyone can get what? Slays??


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Anyone can get what? Slays??


 I am a genius with a confirmed IQ of 169.


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> reminder this is the projecting faggot calling me sfcel
> View attachment 1413022
> 
> View attachment 1413023
> ...


What’s he supposed to do when guys like shrek start with race baiting


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You also gave permission in the past
> can’t retract that Simon


No I didn’t 
Why did you delete it then? You’ve nothing to fear


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> No I didn’t
> Why did you delete it then? You’ve nothing to fear


Yeah you said I could show people if I wanted to
Are you threatening me now?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> What’s he supposed to do when guys like shrek start with race baiting


it was @MarkCorrigan 's race bait thread
also this doesn't give him permission to be racist


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> What’s he supposed to do when guys like shrek start with race baiting


And people like @turkproducer who think theyre superior
You know bro like a Moroccan bad boy


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> reminder this is the projecting faggot calling me sfcel
> View attachment 1413022
> 
> View attachment 1413023
> ...


shrek2onDVD hates white ppl that's what I was responding to

and pakis are inbred along with other muslims


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> And people like @turkproducer who think theyre superior
> You know bro like a Moroccan bad boy


that’s not me that’s you 

you aryan superhuman


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> it was @MarkCorrigan 's race bait thread
> also this doesn't give him permission to be racist


No it wasn't a race bait thread he came into my thread and made it about BBC worship


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Yeah you said I could show people if I wanted to
> Are you threatening me now?


I said you could post it in a certain thread when we had a dicussion days ago
Honestly it’s kinda wierd that you took those screenshots months ago and still have them


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> that’s not me that’s you
> 
> you aryan superhuman


I hope one day you will abandon Arab imperialism
Islam is the religion of the Arabs not of the proud Turk
Embrace your Turkic heritage and worship Tengri


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> No it wasn't a race bait thread he came into my thread and made it about BBC worship











IS THIS A .ORG DARK TRIAD BADBOY


TBQH




looksmax.org


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> shrek2onDVD hates white ppl that's what I was responding to
> 
> and pakis are inbred along with other muslims


@brbbrah thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> I said you could post it in a certain thread when we had a dicussion days ago
> Honestly it’s kinda wierd that you took those screenshots months ago and still have them


Not really I screenshot it about two seconds ago so please don’t make up lies about me. You’re very nasty person for some reason. For someone who is incel you’re a bit of a bully aren’t you?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> @brbbrah thoughts?


it's true they have high rates of inbreeding they marry their cousins often

stop causing trouble


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> IS THIS A .ORG DARK TRIAD BADBOY
> 
> 
> TBQH
> ...


nothing to do with race stop making everything about race

was making fun of ppl who claim to to psychopaths here


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Not really I screenshot it about two seconds ago so please don’t make up lies about me. You’re very nasty person for some reason. For someone who is incel you’re a bit of a bully aren’t you?


I’m not blind your avi in the screenshot is old
You’re a wierdo sharing months old pms harrassing me please stop


----------



## Beetlejuice (Nov 21, 2021)

Greeks are BBC moggers


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 21, 2021)

H


MarkCorrigan said:


> No it wasn't a race bait thread he came into my thread and made it about BBC worship


Hes a cuck chinese 
No wonder his mom left his 2 inch gook Afghan father for a bbc


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

@MarkCorrigan problem? You’ve been awfully silent


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> @MarkCorrigan problem? You’ve been awfully silent


with who?


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1413030
> I took the image 17 minutes ago problem buddy? I’m just returning the bullying that you’ve been given to me ever since I’ve posted on here so shut the fuck up


Stop lying 
I never bullied you stop harassing me your obsession with me is very unpleasant


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 21, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> Greeks are BBC moggers


@sandcelmuttcel is a greekmutt that accepts his place as the mutt he is, meanwhile, @gamma is an italianmutt that pretends like us, mutts, are white (cringe)... that's what differentiates a high iq mutt mogger from a low iq self-hating incelmutt


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Stop lying
> I never bullied you stop harassing me your obsession with me is very unpleasant


No you bullied me a lot you lied about me you insulted me you are gaslighting me
For someone who claims to have a bad life you act very narcissistic


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> No you bullied me a lot you lied about me you insulted me you are gaslighting me
> For someone who claims to have a bad life you act very narcissistic


The irony


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I am a genius with a confirmed IQ of 169.


me too


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> The irony


I’m not narcissistic in fact I’m the opposite I know my place in life you don’t you claim to be good-looking tall handsome you bully my friend Guilherme
You know he cried when you did these type of photos


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not narcissistic in fact I’m the opposite I know my place in life you don’t you claim to be good-looking tall handsome you bully my friend Guilherme
> You know he cried when you did these type of photos
> View attachment 1413036


he was a racist white supremacist communist Portuguese tho


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he was a racist white supremacist communist Portuguese tho


No he wasn’t he was Jewish Japanese and Moroccan
@lutte made him quit when he sent him this photo


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> No he wasn’t he was Jewish Japanese and Moroccan
> @lutte made him quit when he sent him this photo
> View attachment 1413039


you bullied him tho


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you bullied him tho


How Mark


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> How Mark


you made him delete his account if I'm remembering correctly


----------



## Primordial (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> What’s he supposed to do when guys like shrek start with race baiting


you guys start this dumb shit first and then play the victim


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

Big Nosecel said:


> you guys start this dumb shit first and then play the victim


not really


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> not really


You’re not racist


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re not racist


you're considered racist here if you're not anti white


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you're considered racist here if you're not anti white


I treat everyone the same to be honest I believe in the golden rule treat others how you want to be treated. Having said that most people regardless of race are dickheads


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 21, 2021)

@sandcelmuttcel is a child molesta


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not narcissistic in fact I’m the opposite I know my place in life you don’t you claim to be good-looking tall handsome you bully my friend Guilherme
> You know he cried when you did these type of photos
> View attachment 1413036


kinda looks hapa


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> kinda looks hapa


He’s Portuguese and sephardix Jewish and Brazilian


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s Portuguese and sephardix Jewish and Brazilian


jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> jfl


Aren’t you part Jewish bro?


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Aren’t you part Jewish bro?


No, I'm part italian... larped as a jew before I got my DNA test, then sadly discovered I'm pizza gang


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> No, I'm part italian... larped as a jew before I got my DNA test, then sadly discovered I'm pizza gang


Your nose is very Jewish


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Your nose is very Jewish


I know, my mom and my grandpa both have hooked jewish noses, that's why I used to larp as a jew... just wanted to be a sephardic mogger


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 22, 2021)

@lutte why you want @LondonVillie banned, Londonvillie is one of the best users of this site.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 22, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @lutte why you want @LondonVillie banned, Londonvillie is one of the best users of this site.


I don’t know why he wants to get me banned 
He told me he was very upset with you making threads about him seeing escorts


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 22, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I don’t know why he wants to get me banned
> He told me he was very upset with you making threads about him seeing escorts


Proof?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 22, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Proof?











While you rot, @lutte is escortmaxing.


While you rot, @lutte is having sex with escorts. Mirin?




looksmax.org




He should be proud that he is escort maxing it shows that he is low inhib and has the money

I think he doesn’t like me because of the fact that I mentioned he got rejected by escorts


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 22, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> While you rot, @lutte is escortmaxing.
> 
> 
> While you rot, @lutte is having sex with escorts. Mirin?
> ...


I mean proof of him being upset


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 22, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I mean proof of him being upset


Oh just a general tone I don’t think he’s very happy but you know that’s his choice


----------



## gamma (Nov 22, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> self-hating incelmutt


Ironic, I'm not virgin while you are.

You and sandcel are pretending to be ethnic moggers while being pale incels


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ironic, I'm not virgin while you are.
> 
> You and sandcel are pretending to be ethnic moggers while being pale incels


sandcel cant even pretend to be a mogger


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 22, 2021)

@lutte relax


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> sandcel cant even pretend to be a mogger


mogger of rats


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> mogger of rats


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

@Biggdink why do you keep mentioning me you faggot? Mad you were exposed for the racist bigot that you are? Or that Serbian women hate their own men?




@RetardSubhuman @sandcelmuttcel @TRUE_CEL @masaka @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Frank Jack @Ethereal @lebanegro @Jagged0


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ironic, I'm not virgin while you are.
> 
> You and sandcel are pretending to be ethnic moggers while being pale incels


The brazil guy looks balkan white while sand looks arab, doesn't look like the typical greek at all


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> @Biggdink why do you keep mentioning me you faggot? Mad you were exposed for the racist bigot that you are? Or that Serbian women hate their own men?
> View attachment 1413189
> 
> @RetardSubhuman @sandcelmuttcel @TRUE_CEL @masaka @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Frank Jack @Ethereal @lebanegro @Jagged0


why are you posting porn


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why are you posting porn


That’s a poster. Not porn

This that ‘superior white IQ’ you keep bragging about?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> That’s a poster. Not porn
> 
> This that ‘superior white IQ’ you keep bragging about?


never said anything about white iq

and it is porn


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> never said anything about white iq
> 
> and it is porn


No it’s not


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 22, 2021)

What an estrogenic low T thread


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> No it’s not


>blacked balkan bimbos


----------



## gamma (Nov 22, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> The brazil guy looks balkan white while sand looks arab, doesn't look like the typical greek at all


Ethnic features like UEE, long midface, big nose can make white people looking ethnic


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> >blacked balkan bimbos


There’s no video or anything just a poster


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ethnic features like UEE, long midface, big nose can make white people looking ethnic


Long midface and long nose are white/Caucasian features. Stop the cope


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ethnic features like UEE, long midface, big nose can make white people looking ethnic


This guy is arab for sure tho


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ethnic features like UEE, long midface, big nose can make white people looking ethnic


Yeah but his pheno is just odd, doesn't even look arab or greek, like in-between


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> There’s no video or anything just a poster


yes it's porn tho

why you keep posting interracial Jewish porn what point does it prove


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> This guy is arab for sure tho


french


----------



## gamma (Nov 22, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> This guy is arab for sure tho


Blackops2cel? He's french, don't know if mixed


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Long midface and long nose are white/Caucasian features. Stop the cope


arabs have long midfaces


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> yes it's porn tho
> 
> why you keep posting interracial Jewish porn what point does it prove


I have never posted porn on this site EVER. What’s the point of making fake shit up? Do you even know what ‘porn’ means?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I have never posted porn on this site EVER. What’s the point of making fake shit up? Do you even know what ‘porn’ means?


ur muslim inbreeding depression is showing


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> arabs have long midfaces


So do most nordics


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> arabs have long midfaces


They have permanent smiles bug eyes and hooked nose too all inbred traits jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> So do most nordics
> View attachment 1413192


no nordics have tall neurocraniums and lower thirds


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ur muslim inbreeding is showing


Your dog fucking genes are showing


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> They have permanent smiles bug eyes and hooked nose too all inbred traits jfl


they are inbred


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Your dog fucking genes are showing
> View attachment 1413196


i dont like dogs


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> no nordics have tall neurocraniums and lower thirds


You’re a fucking retard

If Arabs have UEE, it’s because they’re ‘inbred’

If whites have UEE, it’s because they’re a wide eyed hunter slayer with 360 vision

Kys you biased faggot


----------



## gamma (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Long midface and long nose are white/Caucasian features. Stop the cope


It's a med/arab feature, but not common between germans and nordics


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's a med/arab feature, but not common between germans and nordics










a lot of nords have long peanut heads. Stop coping


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> You’re a fucking retard
> 
> If Arabs have UEE, it’s because they’re ‘inbred’
> 
> ...


Nah it is different Arabs have long midface North Euros have normal midface combined with tall neurocranium and lower third


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> You’re a fucking retard
> 
> If Arabs have UEE, it’s because they’re ‘inbred’
> 
> ...


I'm not biased

I never said arabs had those traits cause they're inbred. But they are inbred 

White people have better orbitals generally


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> View attachment 1413197
> View attachment 1413199
> 
> a lot of nords have long peanut heads. Stop coping


Just cherrypick two subhumans theory


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> View attachment 1413199
> 
> a lot of nords have long peanut heads. Stop coping


tall neurocranium

you cant tell the difference cause of ur inbred peanut brain


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Nah it is different Arabs have long midface North Euros have normal midface combined with tall neurocranium and lower third


That’s literally what a long midface is ffs. If a Nordic had a hooked nose you’d be jerking yourself off, saying how he just has ‘alot of bone mass in his nose’ or that ‘it’s an attractive Trait’ meanwhile if an Arab had one, you’d be screaming that he’s an inbred. What more can I expect from white supremists though? Of course you’d be biased


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> That’s literally what a long midface is ffs. If a Nordic had a hooked nose you’d be jerking yourself off, saying how he just has ‘alot of bone mass in his nose’ or that ‘it’s an attractive Trait’ meanwhile if an Arab had one, you’d be screaming that he’s an inbred. What more can I expect from white supremists though? Of course you’d be biased


do you know what a neurocranium is


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> That’s literally what a long midface is ffs. If a Nordic had a hooked nose you’d be jerking yourself off, saying how he just has ‘alot of bone mass in his nose’ or that ‘it’s an attractive Trait’ meanwhile if an Arab had one, you’d be screaming that he’s an inbred. What more can I expect from white supremists though? Of course you’d be biased


Jfl how did you come up with this


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> That’s literally what a long midface is ffs. If a Nordic had a hooked nose you’d be jerking yourself off, saying how he just has ‘alot of bone mass in his nose’ or that ‘it’s an attractive Trait’ meanwhile if an Arab had one, you’d be screaming that he’s an inbred. What more can I expect from white supremists though? Of course you’d be biased


you're an ethnic supremacist


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you're an ethnic supremacist


Nah. I just call out sfcel bullshit when I see it


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Jfl how did you come up with this


he's just dumb 1000s of years of inbreeding depression


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Nah. I just call out sfcel bullshit when I see it


Shrek2OnDvD​I dont really care​JoinedJun 3, 2020Posts8,521Reputation20,605Time online78d 5h 45m

and you dont know what a midface is


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> That’s literally what a long midface is ffs. If a Nordic had a hooked nose you’d be jerking yourself off, saying how he just has ‘alot of bone mass in his nose’ or that ‘it’s an attractive Trait’ meanwhile if an Arab had one, you’d be screaming that he’s an inbred. What more can I expect from white supremists though? Of course you’d be biased


He is right tho, NORDICS do have longish midfaces like meds and arabs because they are primarily protoeuropean I1a, but other North Europeans like Balts, Dutch and Germans are known for compact midfaces compared to the phenotypes in the Mediterranean region


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he's just dumb 1000s of years of inbreeding depression



Not inbred at all lmfao. Meanwhile whites actively fuck dogs. That’s why when I go to the park to walk my dog, I make sure to keep him away from whiteboys like yourself


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Not inbred at all lmfao. Meanwhile whites actively fuck dogs. That’s why when I go to the park to walk my dog, I make sure to keep him away from whiteboys like yourself


only south east asian muslims aren't inbred


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> He is right tho, NORDICS do have longish midfaces like meds and arabs because they are primarily protoeuropean I1a, but other North Europeans like Balts, Dutch and Germans are known for compact midfaces compared to the phenotypes in the Mediterranean region
> View attachment 1413202
> View attachment 1413203
> View attachment 1413204


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Shrek2OnDvD​I dont really care​JoinedJun 3, 2020Posts8,521Reputation20,605Time online78d 5h 45m
> 
> and you dont know what a midface is


He doesnt know difference between hooked nose and having a high nasal bridge too


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> only south east asian muslims aren't inbred


Only caucus whites don’t fuck dogs


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> View attachment 1413206


North Atlantid-Faelid mixture would mog everything


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> View attachment 1413206











Literally what i said..


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Only caucus whites don’t fuck dogs


ok









Cousin marriage in the Middle East - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1413207
> View attachment 1413208
> 
> 
> Literally what i said..


Why you cherry picking? Just look at corded nordid or hallstatt etc


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep posting fake stats. No one I know is married to their cousin


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Why you cherry picking? Just look at corded nordid or hallstatt etc





TsarTsar444 said:


> He is right tho, NORDICS do have longish midfaces


I did mention that, Scandinavians are proto europeans mostly while Balts, Poles and Germans are Indo Europeans, people with high Indo European dna have compact midfaces only rivaled by North Asians and Berberids


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 22, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I did mention that, Scandinavians are proto europeans mostly while Balts, Poles and Germans are Indo Europeans, people with high Indo European dna have compact midfaces only rivaled by North Asians and Berberids


We wuz


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ironic, I'm not virgin while you are.
> 
> You and sandcel are pretending to be ethnic moggers while being pale incels





TsarTsar444 said:


> The brazil guy looks balkan white while sand looks arab, doesn't look like the typical greek at all


Being pale doesn't mean much when you have ethnic traits

+

The Balkans = Different variants of turkish people

Nigga just admitted I look non-white


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Being pale doesn't mean much when you have ethnic traits
> 
> +
> 
> ...


We balkan people are white


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 22, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> We balkan people are white
> View attachment 1413219


Tales from Istanbul


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 22, 2021)

lutte said:


> I’m not blind your avi in the screenshot is old
> You’re a wierdo sharing months old pms harrassing me please stop











Ban Discussion Megathread | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


This megathread is for the community to discuss bans in general: Bans issued. Banned users. Ban appeal threads and responses. General discussion of the topic. Note that unless a user is very prominent and creates big news with his ban, you should PM users yourself to find out why they were...




looksmax.org




only funny harmless banter until he turns on you, right?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 22, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> Ban Discussion Megathread | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics
> 
> 
> This megathread is for the community to discuss bans in general: Bans issued. Banned users. Ban appeal threads and responses. General discussion of the topic. Note that unless a user is very prominent and creates big news with his ban, you should PM users yourself to find out why they were...
> ...


hes just being iconic


----------



## gamma (Nov 22, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> The Balkans = Different variants of turkish people
> 
> Nigga just admitted I look non-white


You look from southern europe, balkan or med...

but you think that southern europeans aren't white, because you're racist...


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> You look from southern europe, balkan or med...
> 
> but you think that southern europeans aren't white, because you're racist...


racism is based tho


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 22, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> racism is based tho


reported


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 22, 2021)

Stop fighting we are all one race the human race


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 22, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> hes just being iconic


I’m being ironic it’s just a bit of banter me and Lutte messaged each other and said that we’re going to do this for reacts


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 22, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Stop fighting we are all one race the human race


Is this a cope for you to feel more like a white person?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Is this a cope for you to feel more like a white person?


I look fully Korean according to the experts on here so
I Thank God he blessed me with a 9 inch penis


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 22, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> The brazil guy looks balkan white while sand looks arab, doesn't look like the typical greek at all


that's not what you said before though 😂


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ethnic features like UEE, long midface, big nose can make white people looking ethnic


isn't that guy in a relationship


----------



## gamma (Nov 22, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> isn't that guy in a relationship


Blackops2cel? Idk but doubt


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Blackops2cel? Idk but doubt


yeah i think so


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

lutte said:


> You’re very greek looking and pale, you are white not a mutt


Let him be a slave for ethnics never began for that subhuman when we raped his women




legit a clown jfl

yo come here kiss some feet @sandcelmuttcel




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> Let him be a slave for ethnics never began for that subhuman when we raped his women
> View attachment 1413423
> View attachment 1413424
> View attachment 1413425
> ...


you are not white


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> that's not what you said before though 😂


Bro you actually look giga Dinaro-Med, thats your pheno


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you are not white


Yes


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> Yes


so why are you slave to white man?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Bro you actually look giga Dinaro-Med, thats your pheno
> View attachment 1413428


Why the fyck does Dinarid look so brown tho jfl


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> so why are you slave to white man?


Never been i always beileve to turkic turanid masterrace


never will be a cuck like you

conquered your land greek


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Why the fyck does Dinarid look so brown tho jfl


His pheno is more white than dinaird


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> Never been i always beileve to turkic turanid masterrace
> View attachment 1413432
> View attachment 1413433
> never will be a cuck like you
> ...


you just literally kept sucking white cock a minute ago
degenerate whore


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you just literally kept sucking white cock a minute ago
> degenerate whore





Haven said:


> Let him be a slave for ethnics never began for that subhuman when we raped his women
> View attachment 1413423
> View attachment 1413424
> View attachment 1413425
> ...


Read and look at the images you low iq faggot fucking bicth


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> Read and look at the images you low iq faggot fucking bicth


didn't read you BWC slut
go suck on some pink dick whore


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> His pheno is more white than dinaird


Yeah but thats fake, dinarids aren't brown like that


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> Never been i always beileve to turkic turanid masterrace
> View attachment 1413432
> View attachment 1413433
> never will be a cuck like you
> ...


Respects sir


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> didn't read you BWC slut
> go suck on some pink dick whore


I litteraly dont like cucks from all races  keep barking to turanid masterrace your mom was picked my dick when we conquered your land


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> I litteraly dont like cucks from all races  keep barking to turanid masterrace your mom was picked my dick when we conquered your land
> View attachment 1413450


keep sucking white cock whore


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep sucking white cock whore


Keep coping bbc slut i never been a cuck like you i beileve to turanid masterrace

we tatars beat cucks like you


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> Keep coping bbc slut i never been a cuck like you i beileve to turanid masterrace
> View attachment 1413457
> we tatars beat cucks like you


that's why you suck white dick constantly
why don't you join the ethnic gang then? self hating slut.


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep sucking white cock whore


This is you




Your browser is not able to display this video.




when you see ethnic male and you say that to me meanwhile i beileve to my own race is superior


----------



## gamma (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> His pheno is more white than dinaird


No, he only has white skin because doesn't leave the house


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> that's why you suck white dick constantly
> why don't you join the ethnic gang then? self hating slut.


I am in ethnic gang you are not i am tatar you are greek stop thinking you are not white  fucking retarded


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> No, he only has white skin because doesn't leave the house





TsarTsar444 said:


> Yeah but thats fake, dinarids aren't brown like that


Not really dinaird is 30% ethnic pheno because of that they have that kind of brown skin sometimes its being lighter


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> I am in ethnic gang you are not i am tatar you are greek stop thinking you are not white  fucking retarded


Greek=ethnic


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> I am in ethnic gang you are not i am tatar you are greek stop thinking you are not white  fucking retarded


how are you in ethnic gang if you attack ethnics 
also i'm not white


----------



## gamma (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> I am in ethnic gang you are not i am tatar you are greek stop thinking you are not white  fucking retarded


Woah Sandcel kicked out from ethnic gang 
No pale bois allowed in ethnic gang 

@n0rthface @Biggdink @lutte @WontStopNorwooding


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Woah Sandcel kicked out from ethnic gang
> No pale bois allowed in ethnic gang
> 
> @n0rthface @Biggdink @lutte @WontStopNorwooding


Cumskin btfo


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> how are you in ethnic gang if you attack ethnics
> also i'm not white


I dont attack ethnics i am not in ethnic gang actually i am in turanid-turkic gang also you are white i never saw a arab like you what a cuck you are you pass in russia


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Woah Sandcel kicked out from ethnic gang
> No pale bois allowed in ethnic gang
> 
> @n0rthface @Biggdink @lutte @WontStopNorwooding


He haves some pheno that is similar to this

and still thinks he is ethnic


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Woah Sandcel kicked out from ethnic gang
> No pale bois allowed in ethnic gang
> 
> @n0rthface @Biggdink @lutte @WontStopNorwooding


He should just change races


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Greek=ethnic


Southern greeks are mutts northern greeks are white greeks are mostly white He is white for sure more white than greeks


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

Post side profile @sandcelmuttcel


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Woah Sandcel kicked out from ethnic gang
> No pale bois allowed in ethnic gang
> 
> @n0rthface @Biggdink @lutte @WontStopNorwooding


This world is brutal, we mutts are not accepted even among our own ppl


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 22, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> He should just change races
> View attachment 1413467


From pale cumskin





To melanated mogger


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> This world is brutal, we mutts are not accepted even amongst our own ppl


Sandcel is not a mutt


----------



## gamma (Nov 22, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> From pale cumskin
> View attachment 1413472
> 
> 
> ...


Reported for doxxing


----------



## bobt (Nov 22, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> I think @sandcelmuttcel might be one of the only users of the forum that truly embraces mutt identity, together with me.
> 
> We're the kings of the new world, blacks or whites, asians or arabs, they're all gonna bow down to their mutt masters when the days come...
> 
> ...


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> From pale cumskin
> View attachment 1413472
> 
> 
> ...




Who tf created this creature it never began


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> From pale cumskin
> View attachment 1413472
> 
> 
> ...


Classify this mogger tbh @cloUder norid+alpine? Can pass in some slav countrys


----------



## cloUder (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> Classify this mogger tbh @cloUder norid+alpine? Can pass in some slav countrys


looks like Cuckid pheno with a faggot effect


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 22, 2021)

cloUder said:


> looks like Cuckid pheno with a faggot effect


Bbc pheno


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> Never been i always beileve to turkic turanid masterrace
> View attachment 1413432
> View attachment 1413433
> never will be a cuck like you
> ...


holy shit giga based


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> He haves some pheno that is similar to this
> View attachment 1413463
> and still thinks he is ethnic





gamma said:


> Woah Sandcel kicked out from ethnic gang
> No pale bois allowed in ethnic gang
> 
> @n0rthface @Biggdink @lutte @WontStopNorwooding





Haven said:


> Southern greeks are mutts northern greeks are white greeks are mostly white He is white for sure more white than greeks


Stop making fun of @sandcelmuttcel he is a beautiful transracial bi poc person of melanated descent

he goes by the the neo pronouns nig/nog, please be respectfu.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> I am in ethnic gang you are not i am tatar you are greek stop thinking you are not white  fucking retarded


how do you apply for membership


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 22, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> From pale cumskin
> View attachment 1413472
> 
> 
> ...


He looks a bit like saintopsccel


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> how do you apply for membership


Be ethnic and not selfhating


----------



## cloUder (Nov 22, 2021)

@Haven just read this thread and saw how you murdered that greek cuck 
over for that pale ass rat
and he simps for blacks, over for him


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 22, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> @Biggdink why do you keep mentioning me you faggot? Mad you were exposed for the racist bigot that you are? Or that Serbian women hate their own men?
> View attachment 1413189
> 
> @RetardSubhuman @sandcelmuttcel @TRUE_CEL @masaka @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Frank Jack @Ethereal @lebanegro @Jagged0


He's Serbian?


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> Be ethnic and not selfhating


okay , i am part of ethnic gang ✊


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

cloUder said:


> @Haven just read this thread and saw how you murdered that greek cuck
> over for that pale ass rat
> and he simps for blacks, over for him


This thread reminds me the good old thread wars i brutally finished that bicth


what a subhuman bbc whore clown


it never began for this bicth so he simps for blacks

but we tatars give this greek a lesson


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> This thread reminds me the good old thread wars i brutally finished that bicth
> View attachment 1413507
> what a subhuman bbc whore clown
> View attachment 1413509
> ...


truly you brutally destroyed the 30 year old kissless handholdless virgin that is sandcelmuttcel


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

I litteraly start to feel bad for you bro everybody is clowning you and you say nothing @sandcelmuttcel


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 22, 2021)

Haven said:


> I litteraly start to feel bad for you bro everybody is clowning you and you say nothing @sandcelmuttcel


keep begging for my validation slut


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep begging for my validation slut


Ok sir (you irl




Your browser is not able to display this video.




)


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 22, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why are you posting porn


He’s very low iq for a Chinese 

no wonder his moms getting bbced 

also he’s racist piece of shit, who doesn’t mind when his mom fucks white boys but gets mad when she’s with bbcs


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Nov 22, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> We balkan people are white


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Nov 22, 2021)

imagine believing that ethnics have sex


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 22, 2021)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> imagine believing that ethnics have sex


We are all moggers


----------

